# Ink is not coming out evenly over entire design. Please help!



## ttcbird (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey all,

So I've pretty much tried to look everywhere before posting here, but I can't see to find an exact answer to my problem. I'm fairly new to screen printing but I've done a lot A LOT of research. Here's my problem...

I'm using :

16x20 156 mesh screen
Green Galaxy Water Base Ink
10" 70 durometer squeegee
Off contact is 1/8"


The issue:

I just finished printing a 2 color design on the back of my shirts. What keeps happening though is it seems like the egdes are either putting down too much ink or not enough. The ink isn't going through evenly. The middle looks perfect every time. The design is about 9 7/8" wide.

Last night I printed the front logo pockets designs on the front and they came out perfect every time. The design was only roughly 4inX3in.


So from the research I've done. I'm not sure if it's my off contact or I also read the towards the edges of the screen the flexibility on be the same as the middle? Do I need to use a bigger screen?

Also I think my squeegee may be to small for the design, but I'm not sure if that will solve all the problems, so that's why I'm asking here before I buy some more squeegees.

Please advise,

- Travis

P.S. - Thank you for all of you that have helped with information on this forum. I don't post a lot but I sure as hell have learned a lot from the forum. Thank you so much!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Sounds like your suspicions may be correct.

If your design is 9 7/8" wide, you're cutting it close with a 10" squeegee and it also sounds like uneven pressure due to favoring one side and/or uneven off-contact.

Make sure your screen is as flat and even as possible and is parallel to the platen front-to-back and left-to-right. Tight as possible mesh.

A wider squeegee gives a bit more latitude as far as print stroke left-to-right variation.

Placing a coin or two at the leading edge of the screen helps with parallel-ness too because of flex.


----------



## ScreenPrinty (Apr 15, 2015)

Travis,

I think your screen is big enough but your squeegee is not. If your design is just 1/8th of an inch smaller than the squeegee, you aren't giving enough leeway on the edges and I'd guess that's what's causing the problem (it's probably uneven and inconsistent pressure). 

If you're going to be printing designs this big in the future I'd invest in a screen at least 20x24 and a 15" or 16" squeegee. For this job you can probably solve your issues by getting an 11" squeegee, but there's a chance that the screen is too small as well and the mesh isn't laying evenly on the shirt since the edge of the design is too close to the frame (and being held up by it) if that makes sense. 

Hope this helps, would like to hear other input also.


----------



## ttcbird (Nov 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your help. I actually just bought some bigger screens but I didn't have my thinking cap on when I bought them. I bought bigger film and bigger screens but didn't think about buying a bigger emulsion scoop or squeegees *smacks forehead* I'm pretty sure my screens are completely parallel to the platen. My off contact seems kind of high to me but I have no idea.

Is it better to have more or less off contact?

I'm going to order some bigger squeegees and a bigger emulsion scoop and see if that will help.

Thanks again,

- Travis


----------



## brandunofficial (Aug 6, 2012)

Are you using wood or aluminum screens? Wood tends to warp over time so that can cause it to not be laying down flat as well. But it sounds like its simply your squeegee not big enough and remember to print with even pressure.


----------



## ttcbird (Nov 5, 2013)

brandunofficial said:


> Are you using wood or aluminum screens? Wood tends to warp over time so that can cause it to not be laying down flat as well. But it sounds like its simply your squeegee not big enough and remember to print with even pressure.


My screens are wood but I would hope they aren't warped I've only used them for two different prints. Eventually I will be getting aluminum.


----------

